# Game 28: Heat @ Lakers (12/25 5:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 25, 2013 | 5:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st game of a 4 game western road trip. Wade should be good to go.

Lakers, who are without point guards, cleared Jordan Farmar today so he might be available for them tomorrow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't kill us. Please.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Don't kill us. Please.


Please don't beg, Basel!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Destroy them!!! 

The Lakers are actually fun to watch without Kobe. I'm a big D'Antoni fan. If he had good management (or a healthy Amare) I'm not sure 2006 or 2007 ends with without the Suns lifting a trophy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh wearing a Christmas sweater that lights up 










More fashion updates


> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 10m
> #Heat wearing warmups inspired by ugly Christmas sweaters. Wait till you see these. In pregame locker room now. Now pics allowed.





> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 3m
> Dwyane Wade's Christmas shoes. So awesome. pic.twitter.com/LZOjqC4uh1


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Watching Knicks. They suck. Remember when they first had Amare and had 4 other players on court who hustled, hit the 3, and moved the ball? Then traded for Carmelo and everything collapsed. Unfortunate. You can afford one ball stopper with D'Antoni but not two.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I just put £5 on a 21+ point win. Kill them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike D'Antoni said before the game that he wants the Lakers to shoot at least 30 3's. So it'll either be one of those frustrating games where they're hitting a ton of 3's or missing a ton and leading to long rebounds and fastbreak points. 

Either way, rebounding will be a key.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never seen Rio dunk in that kind of situation. He and Norris both got more athletic this offseason.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I knew this should be a good game. D'Antoni is such a good coach when he has a team who moves the ball.

Heat have to slow it down. The Lakers love this pace. Have to make the game more about efficiency than tempo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario/Wario in full effect.

Gets the ball stolen from him, then commits a foul on an and1, and in the process looks to injure both Bird and himself.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard still ahead of Beasley. Eh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So saw this coming. All of the talk before the game felt like that Spurs game in Miami last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-21 after 1

Lakers shooting just 41%, but are hitting 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers just trying harder right now. They are now shooting 39% to the Heat's 55%, but are killing us on the glass and getting 2nd chance points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had a feeling Jordan Hill would do damage against us if D'Antoni played him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 0-6.

and still no Beasley.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love seeing Bosh drive like that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh on fire all of a sudden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 in a row for bosh now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, Lebron is on a dunking tear of late. Off the glass, one handed catch with the off hand dunk? Damn.

Like I said before the game started, D'Antoni wanted the LAkers to take 30 3's. They were making them early and getting offensive rebounds on misses after, but now they are missing, Heat are protecting the long boards, and its leading to fastbreak baskets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just recovered from that lob. I was like, "Why the hell did you throw it like th- OOOISDJFOISDHFIDSOFOASFHLDJHFSDFHLSDFLSDFFS"


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That oop was insane. 

Where my Beas at, Spo? Good play by CB to get on track though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh not settling any more. Love seeing him pump fake and attack.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Perhaps Mike is just a 2nd half player


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh's J used to feel much more automatic

Cole's also not hitting that corner 3 as consistently as earlier this year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-46 at the half

Slow start. 

Heat shooting 57%. Lakers 38%.

Should be up more. Got killed on effort in the 1st and beginning of the 2nd quarter though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm struggling to see what Lewis brings over Mile at this point though. Shards shooting 41.5% from the field on the season, and doesn't rebound much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Most importantly, Mike is one of our 3 best rebounders. Almost need him out there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did LeBron hang on the rim and how was he not called for a T?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The effort today is pretty pitiful. 

Lakers missing more than it is the Heat D.

I'd almost rather have Wade guard Gasol then have him guard a 3pt shooter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's only two misses out of 8 attempts are 3s

Rio with 7/4/5 *only* 2 TOs

Bosh 19/8


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Get it up above 10 by the end of 3 please. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Love you Haslem.

You, Joel, and Battier are my homies


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is smaller than Mike and at this point worse in every facet of the game. I get that Spo sees him as a C to replace Birdman over Mike, but still.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Defense seems slow-reacting right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pitiful effort tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard shot that 3 so flat. I like him in the corners a lot better.

Of course Nick Young is getting hot. He's been a Heat killer at times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

76-73 after 3

Heat giving minimal effort and settling for way too many 3's.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm glad I got up at 5am on my honeymoon to watch the Heat not give a shit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful D


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Other than Ray, our bench has been awful.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole 3333333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, lucky airball that leads to a 3 by Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh got a long ass break there. Finally, a stoppage in play so both can come back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Needed that Cole 3. That UD J...woof. At least he hit that other earlier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

Poor Ryan Kelly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Opportunities to shut this down and we allow the open corner 3 to Johnson and get sloppy on O


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough bounce pass, but still Bosh should have had that. 

Lucky it didnt hurt us. 

Lakers still killing themselves on offense moreso than our defense is.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard has 1 rebound in over 19 minutes while our 2nd-best rebounder and a better defender is on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Rashard has 1 rebound in over 19 minutes while our 2nd-best rebounder and a better defender is on the bench.


Its gotta be precautionary with the hamstring for Mike. Gotta be.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the awesomest LBJ2DWs I've seen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nick Young can stay out west. Always kills us.

Wade with some great cuts in this quarter.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> One of the awesomest LBJ2DWs I've seen


Yeah, wonderful pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron has been pretty bad this half. 

Just a lot of preening.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade and Kobe chumming it up for the camera


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 101-95

We've seen this exact game so many times already this season. 

March and April cant come soon enough.

Great games by Wade, Bosh (after the slow start) and Ray. 

Lebron was great in the 1st half, pretty quiet in the 2nd. 

Cole was great late.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Wade gave Nick Young some love but LeBron barely even gave him a glance. Probably still pissed about those facial threes. 

Was watching this game with a bunch of Laker fans. Not fun.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick 29m
> Spoelstra on Beasley: "I'm going to have to figure that out. I didn't want to force it."


I hope by forcing it, he's talking about his hamstring issue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJax did a post game interview with Bosh even though the game wasnt on Sun Sports. 

Lebron also video bombed him.

http://instagram.com/p/iXZD6CEMit/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definitely doesn't sound like Spo is talking hamstring in that quote. I think he doesn't know when or how to use Mike...which is kinda weird, considering he has been our most consistent bench player


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Definitely doesn't sound like Spo is talking hamstring in that quote. I think he doesn't know when or how to use Mike...which is kinda weird, considering he has been our most consistent bench player


He's been one of the most consistent bench players in the entire league so far this season, not just for us. 

You have to make room for him, Spo. Not find room.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 101-95
> 
> *We've seen this exact game so many times already this season.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

I think I'm as big a Heat fan as anyone on this board but I am barely watching right now. I've watched plenty of other basketball, but I know the Heat should be dominating but right now they're coasting and the coaches are playing with lineups. They'll start picking it up in January or February when they realize they want the overall #1 seed and are sick of heading about teams like the Blazers and Pacers.


----------

